# Errore in emerge gnome

## Lucacri

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di Gentoo!

Ricevo sempre il seguente errore cercando di emergere gnome (anche con kde succede)

```
gcc -c -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w    -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                            -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                           -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL  -DHAS_SNPRINTF -DLIBX11                     -DPOSTLOCALELIBDIR=\"lib\"      -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   lcUTF8.c -o unshared/lcUTF8.o

In file included from lcUTF8.c:208:

lcUniConv/jisx0212.h:1690: internal compiler error: in tree_low_cst, at tree.c:3253

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[4]: *** [lcUTF8.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc/lib/X11'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 266, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Questo è il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

CC='gcc'

CXX='c++'

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/   http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"
```

Che puo essere??

aiutateeeeeeeeeemiiiiiiiiiii!

----------

## Josuke

prova ad installare la versione unstable

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11
```

----------

## gutter

Sembra un problema legato alla ram.

```
lcUniConv/jisx0212.h:1690: internal compiler error: in tree_low_cst, at tree.c:3253 
```

Prova a lanciare un memtest (perderai un poco di tempo per completare il test) e vedi se ti da errori nella ram.

Se cerchi nel forum ci sono molti thread in proposito.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come mai nel make.conf hai MAKEOPTS="-j4" ?

----------

## Lucacri

Memtest come lo emergo? (PS: sono in ssh dal lavoro, non chiedetemi di rebootare se no devo chiamare a casa  :Smile: )

Cmq, ho j4 perche usavo distcc, è un problema se ora che non lo sto usando lo lascio a 4?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Cmq, ho j4 perche usavo distcc, è un problema se ora che non lo sto usando lo lascio a 4?

 

Possibile io proverei a metterlo a 1

----------

## Lucacri

Ho provato a metterlo a 1, ora sto ricompilando con 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11
```

 e vediamo che succede..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come mai usi ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"? Comunque sarebbe meglio usare il file /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## Lucacri

me l'ha detto Josuke!  :Smile: 

Devi capire che sono mooooooolto niubbo in Gentoo  :Smile:  Cosa cambia modificando il file che mi hai detto tu?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Devi capire che sono mooooooolto niubbo in Gentoo  Cosa cambia modificando il file che mi hai detto tu?

 

Ok quindi presumo che ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" l'hai messo perche' ti e' stato detto. Allora spiegazione con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" installi un pacchetto mascherato (quindi ancora in fase di test) pero' questa procedura era al modo vecchio e se vulevi tenere quel pacchetto instabile usavi nell'aggiurnamento l'opzione -U (upgradeonly). Ora -U e' stata deprecata quindi se aggiorneresti con -u vorrebbe farti installare la versione stabile. Per ovviare a questo basta mettere nel file che ti ho detto la linea

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86
```

cosi' facendi ad ogni upgrade portage terra' la versione instabile anche se usi -u

----------

## Josuke

si giusto..gli ho detto di fare così solo per vedere se compilava correttamente in caso di successo gli avrei spiegato anche questa parte della "storia"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lucacri

Grande! Ora ho capito!

Siete davvero molto efficenti qui  :Smile: 

PS: prima nel mio make.conf avevo messo -O3, ma l'ho cambiato ora perche pensavo potesse essere lui il colpevole. E' un problema cambiarlo dopo aver emerso il sistem?

----------

## Josuke

mm sostanzialmente no..semplicemente il tuo sistema fino ad adesso è stato compilato con quella opzione...ma adesso hai messo O2 o hai proprio tolto tutto?

----------

## Lucacri

ho messo solo O2 e provo a compilare X11

----------

## Josuke

si..comunque non ti preoccupare non ti dovrebbe dare nessun problema anzi..o2 è mene aggressivo quindi al massimo potresti averne meno di problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Lucacri

```
gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../../../../include/extensions -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa                 -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main           -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi            -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader                 -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/include                 -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/common               -I../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/mga -I../../../../../../lib/GL/dri                 -I../../../../../../exports/include/X11           -I../../../../../../lib/GL/glx          -I../../../../../../lib/GL/include              -I../../../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri      -I../../../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support               -I../../../../../../extras/drm/shared           -I../../../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/mga               -I../../../../../../lib/GL/dri/drm  -I../../../../../.. -I../../../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L       -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                          -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA  -DX_BYTE_ORDER=X_LITTLE_ENDIAN -DUSE_NEW_INTERFACE -DUSE_X86_ASM        -fPIC mga_xmesa.c

In file included from ../../../../../../extras/Mesa/include/GL/gl.h:2140,

                 from ../../../../../../extras/Mesa/include/GL/glx.h:45,

                 from ../../../../../../lib/GL/glx/glxclient.h:50,

                 from ../../../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/dri_util.h:60,

                 from mga_xmesa.h:35,

                 from mga_xmesa.c:32:

../../../../../../extras/Mesa/include/GL/glext.h:4542: error: syntax error before "void"

make[6]: *** [mga_xmesa.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/drivers/dri/mga'

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc/lib/GL'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 263, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ecco il nuovo errore con x11 unstable... CHE POSSO FARE???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a compilare senza accept_keywords (cioe' la stabile) con -j1 e magari cancella anche la ccache che mi pare sia attiva da te

----------

## Lucacri

altro giro altro errore!  :Smile: 

```
rm -f courBO14-ISO8859-10.bdf

../../../exports/bin/ucs2any courBO14.bdf ../../../fonts/util/map-ISO8859-10 ISO8859-10

Writing 192 characters into file 'courBO14-ISO8859-10.bdf'.

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../../../exports/lib XLOCALEDIR=../../../exports/lib/locale  ../../../exports/bin/bdftopcf -t courBO14-ISO8859-10.bdf | gzip > courBO14-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

rm -f courBO18-ISO8859-10.bdf

/bin/sh: line 1: /bin/rm: No such file or directory

make[5]: *** [courBO18-ISO8859-10.bdf] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc/fonts/bdf'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc/fonts'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 266, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Che fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare un

```
$ ls /bin/rm
```

----------

## Lucacri

```
Server root # ls /bin/rm

/bin/rm

Server root #       
```

eccolo... il file sebra esserci!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ha cancellato la ccache come avevo detto?

----------

## Lucacri

si ho dato ccache -C

e l'ho tolta da make.conf

giusto?

----------

## Lucacri

anche facendo emerge net-p2p/mldonkey mi da errore!!!

```
interface_repository-skels.c:3581: warning: const qualifier ignored on asm

interface_repository-skels.c:3586: warning: const qualifier ignored on asm

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../src -I../../../src/ORBitutil -I../../../src/orb   -I../../.. -I../../../src -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -c interface_repository-impl.c

interface_repository-impl.c: In function `impl_CORBA_Repository_create_string':

interface_repository-impl.c:4550: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[4]: *** [interface_repository-impl.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-0.5.17/work/ORBit-0.5.17/src/daemons/interface_repository'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-0.5.17/work/ORBit-0.5.17/src/daemons'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-0.5.17/work/ORBit-0.5.17/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-0.5.17/work/ORBit-0.5.17'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

COME MAII?? Sto impazzendo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che il tuo hardware sia apposto? Ram, temperatura cpu?

----------

## Lucacri

Temperatura si, Ram credo di si!

Che posso fare per controllarlo sicuramente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per la ram puoi mettere il livecd e al boot: scrivere memtest cosi' parte un test sulla ram

----------

## Lucacri

Azz ok, quando torno a casa provo a farlo  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a dare una controllata alla ventola della CPU. Ad esempio a vlte si accumula polvere sul dissipatore e ciò influisce sul corretto scambio di calore.

----------

## Lucacri

Avevate ragione! era il banco di ram da 512 che dava 14000 problemi in memtest! ora l'ho tolto e uso il 256, vediamo se compila!  :Smile:  Grazie a tutti per le risposte, cmq!

----------

## gutter

Prova a compilare un poco di software e se tutto va per il meglio allora metti il tag [Risolto].

Ma ti consiglio prima di compilare un poco diro roba, così se hai problemi continui in questo thread   :Wink: 

----------

